# Norris Motorsports Warhawk Block and LS7X Heads Received - Project Moving Ahead



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey All,

After waiting patiently, our first Warhawk 9.240 x 4.155 block came in along with a pair of Warhawk LS7X bare heads. Thanks goes out to the folks at World products for making this happen. We are building a package for a long time customer that we hope to debut at the 2007 Year One Experience as a co-op project between myself and Prodigy Customs.

The car is a 1968 Pro-Touring Camaro and should quite the piece when done. We are looking at a couple articles on just the engines build and dyno, then the car build as initially a naturally aspirated 44x ci package. Next we will be building a custom intercooled twin turbo package. I know it is not a GTO platform, but the LSx Warhawk data may interest folks.

I tried to upload the pics, but they were to large. The photobucket links should work okay. Enjoy and thanks.

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/MikeNorris/Warkawk/DSC00370.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/MikeNorris/Warkawk/DSC00374.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/MikeNorris/Warkawk/DSC00374.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/MikeNorris/Warkawk/JoseCamaro2.jpg

Mike Norris


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

*Sorry, the page you requested was not found *

Sorry, no worky.


----------



## Mike Norris (Jan 22, 2007)

I never said I was that smart with computers, but see if these work. :cheers 

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/MikeNorris/Warkawk/DSC00370.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/MikeNorris/Warkawk/DSC00374.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/MikeNorris/Warkawk/DSC00375.jpg

http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n176/MikeNorris/Warkawk/JoseCamaro2.jpg

Fingers crossed and thanks.

Mike Norris


----------

